# Decent local pickup



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I couldn't help but notice a PG M50 that was up for sale locally, it was a little bit of a drive but $60 CDN got me the amp and a PG Line Driver thrown in for free! 

The amp has seen a few battles, a bit of rust on the bottom plate and an apparent patch job with some white paint. All of the original screws are in place on both pieces. The same condition is on the Line Driver, but both power on and function on my bench with no discernible noise.

I am now wondering how hard it would be for me to recap some of this amp?

Thoughts?


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Sine Swept said:


> I couldn't help but notice a PG M50 that was up for sale locally, it was a little bit of a drive but $60 CDN got me the amp and a PG Line Driver thrown in for free!
> 
> The amp has seen a few battles, a bit of rust on the bottom plate and an apparent patch job with some white paint. All of the original screws are in place on both pieces. The same condition is on the Line Driver, but both power on and function on my bench with no discernible noise.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a great deal. I had a M25 many years back and I loved it. Wouldn't mind running a set of the M series again.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Recap isn't too bad. It is a necessity and all caps on PG amps 2004 and back leak and can be a fire hazard. You don't need to remove the heat sink to re cap it, just take all of the covers off and you'll have access.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a local parts store that might just have what I need on the shelf


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I doubt it unless you live near mouser or digikey. I use either Panasonic FC series or Nichicon HE series 16v, 105*, 5600uf or 8200uf (8200 won't fit these amps).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the local store

http://www.sayal.com



They have a mash of Panasonic, Nichicon etc


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

The closest they had was a 35mm can 50V 5600uf. 

I jumped on Digikey before I left for work, seems I'll need a bit more time to scroll through the endless listings.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Tough the market has shrunk and a lot f parts stores have disappeared in the last few years , there's more then just Sayal electronics up on Warden , there's a bunch of them spread out through the Markham area in the industrial areas
There's lots more downtown T.O. as well 

Cheers ........ Vin


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I found the parts on Digikey.ca, just need to find my CC at the same time.


----------

